# como programar el pic16f628a?



## hiltzaile (Jul 15, 2006)

estoy empezando  a interiorizarme en el tema de la programacion de PIC`s, y el unico que tengo es el 16f628a, y me gustaria saber como debo programarlo, y que comandos utiliza su programacion.
si fuera posible y exista algun manual por internet respecto al tema, podrian darme la direccion por favor?
gracias...


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 15, 2006)

Hola,

La mejor manera de empezar es conocer el microcontrolador que estas usando, te dejo el enlace para que descargues su datasheet:

http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/40044D.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## hiltzaile (Ago 6, 2006)

gracias Li-ion, ya revise el documento que me dejaste.
Ahora estoy comenzando con la comprobacion, y obtengo el error en la posicion 0000h;
cuando realizo la lectura del dispositivo aparecen algunos datos que no se de que parte son, y el PIC deberia estar borrado, ademas aparecen errores de comprobacion en otras posiciones como la 0013h, 0006h y otras posiciones.
¿¿será que el dispositivo está quemado??
estoy utilizando un programador quark-pro, y todo parece funcionar bien. tengo dos dispositivos, pero uno de ellos causa que el led que indica el vcc se apaga, y con el otro se mantiene encendido. me siento algo confundido......................................

cualquier ayuda se agradece.


----------

